# GM 1000 Reel Engagement Problem



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Just picked up an older 04052 GM1000. Gave the motor some love and have it running great.

The problem I have is with the reel engagement. The reel spins freely when disengaged and all belts seem normal. However, when I engage the reel the mower bogs down and will not propel forward. If I give it a good shove the reel and rear roller will move and spin but it quickly bogs back down and won't spin.

Anyone have any thoughts? On my driveway, the mower will move and the reel will spin but it's really slow, like 25% power/speed.


----------



## Desing (Apr 4, 2019)

Don't have a solution for you as I am currently investigating this same issue (same model too - 04052).

I believe I have narrowed mine down to the belt slipping. I ordered a new belt from R&R products when I got the mower in May. However, it has seemed to always need more tensions so it may be the incorrect belt.

I recently decided to cut the belt, measure it, and order whole sale belts (to avoid the upcharge from R&R) that are 1.5" shorter. I'm hoping this length reduction will allow me to properly tension the belt.

Before with the old belts, I had the tension adjustments maxed out but I could still remove the belt by hand without reducing tension..


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

Desing said:


> Don't have a solution for you as I am currently investigating this same issue (same model too - 04052).
> 
> I believe I have narrowed mine down to the belt slipping. I ordered a new belt from R&R products when I got the mower in May. However, it has seemed to always need more tensions so it may be the incorrect belt.
> 
> ...


What belts are you referencing?


----------



## Desing (Apr 4, 2019)

The engine drive belts (#2 below) that run from engine output, through clutch engagement pulley.

My big question that I'm trying to solve is why are the belts slipping (wrong belt, pulley issue, unknown resistance in reel system, etc..) so I'm hoping the new belt can get me through the season.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

@Hadendm Will it move forward like it should without the reel engaged or does it bog down then also?


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

dpainter68 said:


> @Hadendm Will it move forward like it should without the reel engaged or does it bog down then also?


It moves forward without issues when the reel is not engaged.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hadendm said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> > @Hadendm Will it move forward like it should without the reel engaged or does it bog down then also?
> ...


Does it seem like it's the engine bogging down under the load or something mechanically keeping it from moving/spinning like it should?


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

dpainter68 said:


> Hadendm said:
> 
> 
> > dpainter68 said:
> ...


Ill have to check again, but no, the motor never sounded like it was struggling. It seems mechanical. I'm going to check this evening to see if the belt happens to be slipping.


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

@Desing 
@dpainter68

I posted a video on Vimeo. One pass in the driveway and one pass in the yard. Let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hadendm said:


> @Desing
> @dpainter68
> 
> I posted a video on Vimeo. One pass in the driveway and one pass in the yard. Let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.


From what I can tell, it appears the belt has to be slipping around the engine pulley. The engine isn't bogging down but around the 50 second mark the belt clearly stops moving. That engine pulley should be mounted directly to the crankshaft so either it's spinning on the shaft or the belt is slipping. Can you confirm that pulley is still spinning when it's slowing down like that?


----------



## Desing (Apr 4, 2019)

Hadendm said:


> @Desing
> @dpainter68
> 
> I posted a video on Vimeo. One pass in the driveway and one pass in the yard. Let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.


I agree with dpainter, it looks like the belt is slipping on the engine pulley. It also looks like the belt is fairly loose.. how much tension is there in the belt when it is engaged?

This is similar to mine, I'm waiting on new belts and I will let you know if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

@Desing @dpainter68

Here is another video. I will try adjusting tension on the belt. You can definitely tell it's spinning under the belt.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hadendm said:


> @Desing @dpainter68
> 
> Here is another video. I will try adjusting tension on the belt. You can definitely tell it's spinning under the belt.


Yep, that's your problem. You can try adjusting the tension but it may be a good idea to go ahead and get new belts for it. Just don't adjust it too tight. You don't want the belt riding up against the engine pulley too much with the tension pulley disengaged or it will rub on the belt and could cause premature failure. You would end up smelling burnt rubber and/or the mower could move slightly with the drive disengaged.


----------



## Hadendm (Jul 28, 2019)

@Desing 
@dpainter68

Thanks for your input. Just checked it out and the belts look toast. Super loose with the idler pulley engaged. The motor is positioned in max tension. I've ordered some new belts from R&R to see if that will fix the issue. If not I'll be interested to see how your shorter belts worked out.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Good deal. Keep us posted.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I found the cause of my reel engagement problem, the idler pulley was rubbing up against the pulley that turns the reel. I noticed my unit was making noise while mowing and opened the cover that is over the pulleys and belts and noticed the idler pulley was very worn on the side that is closest to the reel pulley. I ordered a new idler pulley and after installing I saw that it was rubbing the reel pulley, they spin in opposite directions and this explains why when mowing the reel would almost stop and the motor would bog down. I drove the idle pulley back towards the engine with a dead blow hammer and this fixed my problem.


----------

